# boars head



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

My wife killed a boar this morning. 
She is bringing home the head. She wants me to strip the flesh and dry the skull for her. The guide suggested thhat we hang the head in a tree for a year and let mother nature do the work.
I'm wondering if someone on this forum might be able to give me some alternate suggestions for converting the head into a nice skull.
I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Lindsey


----------



## mark#1 (Mar 11, 2006)

i have done a lot of them just boil a pot of water ad a grease cutter like dawn dish soap because boar skulls are vary greasy.boil for a hour or so and check to see if all the flesh has fallen off when most of it has .take it out and remove all the rest with a knife and running water.soak if proxide for a couple for days take out on a sunny day to dry and enjoy.good luck 

m.esch


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Let me know if the cape is available. I would be interested in buying it if it is mountable.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Ebowhunter.
The cape isn't available. All that came home with my wife was plastic bags full of meat and a head that had been skinned. The externals must have stayed with the processor.

Lindsey


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

The ones the bugs do turn out pretty cool. Just a thought.

The one's I have seen where people boiled themselves, are so-so. Plus it stinks like, well, a boars head boiling......


----------



## mark#1 (Mar 11, 2006)

if you do not want to deal with the mess you can call michigan state university they use the bettles to remove the flesh I have had them do record book bear skulls it cost me $50.00 last time. and turn out great but you will have to whitten it your self. I have the number if you want it. 

m.esch


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

mark#1 said:


> if you do not want to deal with the mess you can call michigan state university they use the bettles to remove the flesh I have had them do record book bear skulls it cost me $50.00 last time. and turn out great but you will have to whitten it your self. I have the number if you want it.
> 
> m.esch


can i get that number please.


----------



## mark#1 (Mar 11, 2006)

[her name is paula 517-335-2370 or517-432-6205


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

i just tied a buck's skull up and threw it into a small farm pond, worked great, it only took about a month to clean everything out and it didn't stink anything up either


----------

